# beretta 96a 1, is it worth to buy?



## stokil (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
Due to availability of .40 call ammo in almost any store, decided to buy Beretta 96A 1. I have two berettas already 92fs and PX4. Love them. 
But recently had to contact Beretta customer service about my 92fs and wasn't pleased with them. May be it just a guy I had to talk to, I don't know, but I'll try to avoid to speak to them, if that possible, in the future.
So before I go ahead and buy new 96A1, I decided to ask you guys, if anybody know any issues of that particular model? And also, if i buy used one, what do i have to pay attention on? (I found one used in the local gun store for $475 Inox) I'm very new to the guns greater than .22 call sport guns.
Thank you in advance.
$


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Beretta 96A 1 is an excellent handgun, well worth the buy. I don't believe you will find many who deny that. How long have you had the 92FS? If you've had it awhile and are familiar with the platform you should know what to look for in a pre-owned 96A1.

The 96A1 has an internal recoil buffer unlike previous 96's, so the frame should be fine. I'd give my main attention to the frame for signs of any excessive wear, but I doubt it. The 92A1 was introduced in 2010 and the 96A1 a short time after, so it's not going to be older than 2010. If you can get the serial number you can look up the age of the pistol at Beretta's website if they don't have that information for you. 

Likewise, there is always the option to get another PX4 in .40cal. The PX4 is a match for the .40. The PX4's action is one of the strongest on the market in my opinion. However, the 96A1's recoil buffer should lend itself to a very long service life as well. I myself have 92's, a 96FS and 2 storms and wouldn't part with any of them. I like the way they all shoot and would depend on any of them.


----------



## stokil (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought it just a month ago, shot both of them only a couple of times. PX4 was 3.5" group 25 yards target from the first try, but 92fs not so. 
And was thinking about PX4 in .40 cal but really like smooth recoil on 92fs, the way it sits in hand and so on. I want my wife to be able to shoot it also, but for now she can't shoot PX4 without jamming it, but 92fs not a problem. That is why i think to buy something like it. I don't think she will be able to hold her hands on .40 call with Px4.
Thank you very much for your reply. Since you are very knowledgeable about berettas, may i ask you another question?
My 92fs is very bad on accuracy. I don't know if this is an issue, but it has offset barrel. I tried my friends beretta and was in range of 3" on 25 yards. With mine, 8". I tried to call beretta CS, as i mentioned before, but couldn't get clear answers for any of my questions. Do you have any suggestions what i can do to make it more accurate gun?
Thank you in advance
I really appreciate your opinion.
$


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

stokil said:


> I bought it just a month ago, shot both of them only a couple of times. PX4 was 3.5" group 25 yards target from the first try, but 92fs not so.
> And was thinking about PX4 in .40 cal but really like smooth recoil on 92fs, the way it sits in hand and so on. I want my wife to be able to shoot it also, but for now she can't shoot PX4 without jamming it, but 92fs not a problem. That is why i think to buy something like it. I don't think she will be able to hold her hands on .40 call with Px4.
> Thank you very much for your reply. Since you are very knowledgeable about berettas, may i ask you another question?
> My 92fs is very bad on accuracy. I don't know if this is an issue, but it has offset barrel. I tried my friends beretta and was in range of 3" on 25 yards. With mine, 8". I tried to call beretta CS, as i mentioned before, but couldn't get clear answers for any of my questions. Do you have any suggestions what i can do to make it more accurate gun?
> ...


What do you mean by an offset barrel? Can you post a pic of it? I'm wanting to think you need a sight adjustment and at 25 yards that can be very difficult to determine. Carefully Bench rest the pistol @ 15 feet or so and attempt to get tight groups first and foremost. I suspect you will find you will be getting tight groups, but the rear sight will probably need to be drifted either left or right. I'd say 97% of the time it's the shooter, or the sights. P.S. based on your information I'd go for the 96A1.


----------



## stokil (Feb 2, 2014)

It shifted to the left, if you look at the tip of it. And I would post a pics of it if I knew how to do it. Seems like i have to post it somewhere on the web and then post URL?
But thank you for your advise, I'll try to do as you recommended. And I'll go ahead and buy one of 96A1's. 
Thank you very much.
$


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem, photo-bucket works.


----------



## stokil (Feb 2, 2014)

Here are photos IMG_0132_zpscf8cae9f.jpg Photo by stasokil | Photobucket


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

stokil, very fine looking pistol. The pistol looks perfectly normal to me for a 92. There's a little room for the barrel in the 92 and 96 series up front and the locking block is what locks it all together. You need to bench rest the pistol as advised above for groups. I'm strongly suspecting the rear sight may be off a tad. If it is, which I strongly suspect you'd be quite off @ 25 yards. My 92G was off and it shot low right, actually way right, drifted the sight left, and bulls-eye. You really can't make a determination of a pistols inherent accuracy before you bench rest it. Some sights are on from the factory and others are not. I really believe you'll be getting sub moa groups and/or holes in holes from a bench rest, just not center perhaps until you drift the rear sight if needed. P.S. I'm likewise thinking your friend's 92 sights are on and yours are probably not. Or, you can let someone else shoot it to see what they get.


----------



## stokil (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you very much! I certainly will bench rest it, as you advised. 
On my friend's 92fs different type of sight, more like PX4 which makes it way easier to aim. 
May be I'll try different rear sights for it also. I really like PX4's.
Thank you very much ones more for the help in all your advises.
$


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BERETTA

FYI, If you are thinking about new sights, Tooltech can install Trijicon night sights on your 92, they have to drill the front sight. Trijicon sends all their new 92 customers there to get the front sight drilled, then, after 12 years or so you can just send the slide back to Trijicon and they can replace the ampules if needed.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

The 92fs can be fitted with an adjustable rear site. 

I have the 22 cal conversion kit and it cam with the adjustable site. Out of the box the site was set to the right and high. And guess what? It shot high to the right! LOL. I dialed it back to neutral on left/right and brought the site down to the lower set point and it shoots dead on. I have no idea why it came from the store with the site off. 

I was shooting 6 inch groups at 50 feet and 3 inch groups at 25 feet. My eye sight limits me more than my steadiness. LOL. 

With the 9mm set up I'm struggling with shooting too low. Jerking trigger I guess. 

Mike


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

i had a similiar thread a few months ago. was torn between a beretta 96a1 and a sig p226. ended up with the beretta. was not ready for the recoil, even though it does have a recoil buffer. after a few sessions, got used to it and have been very accurate ever since. the only gripe i have is the aluminum frame scratches easily. you will notice this under your slide stop lever. but overall i am happy with my decision, not to belittle a sig though. am still lusting for a p226.


----------



## ballisticbill (Mar 25, 2014)

475 is a good deal new in box. I just paid 500 used Italian 96a1 with one original shiny 12 rnd. mag. and one blued 11 rnd. magazine.


----------

